
WWDC16 Video Transcripts - ingve
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=07082016a
======
TheOtherHobbes
This is _very_ welcome. Most people read faster than they watch, so this is
going to be a huge time saver for devs.

------
frankus
Nice to see first-party transcriptions.

[http://asciiwwdc.com](http://asciiwwdc.com) also has transcripts of past
years.

------
bitmapbrother
It's ridiculous that the videos won't play in Chrome.

~~~
Jerry2
Here's the bug request:

[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=602985](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=602985)

Interestingly, HLS works fine on Chrome for Android.

~~~
threeseed
And for completeness here's the one for Firefox:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577084](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=577084)

